# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Somatotropinowa niedoczynność przysadki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam somatotropinową niedoczynność przysadki, leczyłame się wcześniej i brałam hormon wzrostu. Teraz planuję z mężem mieć dziecko. W związku z tym mam pytanie czy mogę mieć problem z zajściem w ciąże?
Jakie są szanse że dziecko będzie zdrowe? 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------

